# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  ΠΟΛΥΚΟΦΤΗΣ KENWOOD  ΚΟΛΛΑΕΙ

## gponiris

ΠΟΛΥΚΟΦΤΗΣ MULTI KENWOOD : μετα απο συνεχη λειτουργια αρχισε να βγαζει καπνο και σταματησε να δουλευει.
Απο τοτε που κρυωσε οταν μπαινει σε λειτουργια ακουγεται ενας θορυβος σαν να ζοριζεται και γυρναει πολυ αργα τις λεπιδες 
Το ανοιξα αλλα δεν εχω ιδεα τι ψαχνω.
Καθε βοηθεια δεκτη

IMG_20200423_161401.jpgIMG_20200423_161421.jpgIMG_20200423_161517.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ένα μπλε εξάρτημα αριστερά μάλλον κάποιο thermistor ,θερμοασφαλεια φαίνεται να έχει σκάσει 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και ο ψυκτροσυλλέκτης έχει τα χάλια του επειδή τερμάτισαν τα καρβουνάκια , ακραία προσπάθεια να καθαριστεί ο συλλέκτης αν δεν έχει πολύ σοβαρές αυλακώσεις με λεπτό γυαλόχαρτο και αντικατάσταση τα κάρβουνα, ρίσκο γιατί τα τυλίγματα μπορεί να έχουν αρπάξει.
Ψυκτροσυλλέκτης.jpg

----------


## gponiris

το thermistor πιο ειναι?μπορω να το μετρησω με πολυμετρο ή φαινεται με το ματι αν εχει προβλημα?

αποσυναρμολογησα και εβγαλα μερικες φωτο πιο κοντινες για επιπλεον βοηθεια με βαση την εμπειρια σας
IMG_20200428_021036.jpgIMG_20200428_021721.jpgIMG_20200428_021724.jpgIMG_20200428_021729.jpgIMG_20200428_021757.jpgIMG_20200428_021835.jpg

----------


## gponiris

και

IMG_20200428_021907.jpgIMG_20200428_021922.jpgIMG_20200428_022021.jpgIMG_20200428_022330.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλημέρα , στο πρώτο σου ποστ στην πρώτη φωτο σου αριστερά πάνω , δίπλα από το τύλιγμα ( χάλκινα σύρματα ) υπάρχει ένα γαλάζιο εξάρτημα που έχει δύο ποδαράκια , είναι το thermistor , το ένα ποδαράκι φαίνεται να έχει σκάσει λίγο η μόνωση του . Αυτό πρέπει να αποκολληθεί το ένα ποδαράκι και με το πολύμετρο να δεις εάν έχει συνέχεια (κλίμακα ωμ)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gep58

[QUOTE=ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ;606439]Καλημέρα , στο πρώτο σου ποστ στην πρώτη φωτο σου αριστερά πάνω , δίπλα από το τύλιγμα ( χάλκινα σύρματα ) υπάρχει ένα γαλάζιο εξάρτημα που έχει δύο ποδαράκια , είναι το thermistor , το ένα ποδαράκι φαίνεται να έχει σκάσει λίγο η μόνωση του . Αυτό πρέπει να αποκολληθεί το ένα ποδαράκι και με το πολύμετρο να δεις εάν έχει συνέχεια (κλίμακα ωμ)

πυκνωτής είναι και πρέπει να έχει ίδιο και στο άλλο κάρβουνο. Αλλού ψάξε την βλάβη. Αν μπορείς να βρεις growler έλεγξε τον ρότορα.

----------

Κυριακίδης (28-04-20)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Συγγνώμη τι είναι το growler ; Και πως να ελέγξει τον ρότορα ο άνθρωπος  ; Δεν νομίζω ότι τον βοηθάς τον νηματοθετη...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gep58

Τι παραπάνω βοήθεια μπορώ να δώσω όταν λέει ότι κάπνισε σταμάτησε και τώρα ζορίζεται. Ας πάει τον ρότορα σε κάποιον περιελικτή να τον ελέγξει.

A growler is an electrical device used to test shorts between turns in taped coils before installation into an armature or a stator
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Growle...trical_device)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rio56xe_c64
Από όσο έχω καταλάβει τοποθετείς την μπομπίνα (ρότορα) στο growler , αυτό παράγει ηλεκτρομαγνητισμό , και ο χρήστης με μια λάμα π.χ. σιδεροπρίονου τεστάρει τα πηνία ξεχωριστά .
Εάν κάποιο πηνίο έχει "αρπάξει" τότε ο ηλεκτρομαγνητισμός του Growler δεν επαρκεί να διεγείρει τον σιδηροπυρήνα που περιέχει το προβληματικό πηνίο και δεν θα έχει έλξη στην λάμα , με τον τρόπο αυτό καταλαβαίνει αν είναι καπούτ .

Τον αντιπαρασιτικό πυκνωτής βοηθάει στην εξάλειψη θορύβων αλλά και σπινθηρισμών.
Groniris το καρβουνάκι στο #4 το βρήκες όπως εικονίζεται? (στην μύτη μπροστά που ακουμπάει στον συλλέκτη). Επιπέδωσε τα / και δες αν έχουν πρόβλημα τριβής πάνω στον συλλέκτη.
Ή πρόβλημα στα κουζινέτα αν η μπομπίνα περιστρέφεται δύσκολα.
Αν τίποτα από τα παραπάνω , μήπως στο μπλέντερ αλέθεις πέτρες?

----------


## gep58

Εάν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα στις σπείρες κάποιου πηνίου τότε τρίζει η λάμα επάνω στον πυρήνα. Αν είναι όλα οκ δεν μαγνητίζεται η λάμα και μετρώντας την τάση μεταξύ 2 διπλανά λαμάκια του συλλέκτη παρουσιάζουν όλα τα ζευγάρια της περιφέρειας το ίδιο δυναμικό.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Και με το πολύμετρο δεν μπορεις να ελέγξεις τα τυλίγματα του ρότορα; Αν στην πιο χαμηλή κλίμακα των ωμ βάζοντας τα προμπ ανά διπλανούς τομείς του συλλεκτη θα πρέπει σε όλα τα ζεύγη να έχουμε την ίδια μικρή αντίσταση πχ 3ωμ . 
Υ.Σ δεν ήξερα το growler ,ωραία συσκευή

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gep58

Με το ωμόμετρο δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι από τις πχ 100 σπείρες έχουν βραχυκυκλώσει μερικές. Κάτι ήξεραν αυτοί που ανακάλυψαν αυτό το όργανο που στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι πολύ γνωστό αν και προσφέρει άμεσο και σωστό έλεγχο της κατάστασης ενός ρότορα. Η DIY κατασκευή του σε γενικές γραμμές είναι πολύ απλή αν θέλει κάποιος να έχει ένα τέτοιο tester.

----------


## gponiris

> Καλημέρα , στο πρώτο σου ποστ στην πρώτη φωτο σου αριστερά πάνω , δίπλα από το τύλιγμα ( χάλκινα σύρματα ) υπάρχει ένα γαλάζιο εξάρτημα που έχει δύο ποδαράκια , είναι το thermistor , το ένα ποδαράκι φαίνεται να έχει σκάσει λίγο η μόνωση του . Αυτό πρέπει να αποκολληθεί το ένα ποδαράκι και με το πολύμετρο να δεις εάν έχει συνέχεια (κλίμακα ωμ)


Καποιο βιντεακι υπαρχει να με βοηθησει?Εχω πολυμετρο αλλα μεχρι ενα σημειο ξερω να το λειτουργω(τα βολτ)




> Groniris το καρβουνάκι στο #4 το βρήκες όπως εικονίζεται? (στην μύτη μπροστά που ακουμπάει στον συλλέκτη). Επιπέδωσε τα / και δες αν έχουν πρόβλημα τριβής πάνω στον συλλέκτη.
> Ή πρόβλημα στα κουζινέτα αν η μπομπίνα περιστρέφεται δύσκολα.
> Αν τίποτα από τα παραπάνω , μήπως στο μπλέντερ αλέθεις πέτρες?


το καρβουνακι το εβγαλα απο μεσα για να το φωτογραφισω ωστε να μου πειτε αν ειναι καμενα και πρεπει να παρω αλλα.και το αλλο απο την απεναντι πλευρα το ιδιο ειναι. θα τα επιπεδωσω και θα το δοκιμασω

[QUOTE=gep58;606441]


> Καλημέρα , στο πρώτο σου ποστ στην πρώτη φωτο σου αριστερά πάνω , δίπλα από το τύλιγμα ( χάλκινα σύρματα ) υπάρχει ένα γαλάζιο εξάρτημα που έχει δύο ποδαράκια , είναι το thermistor , το ένα ποδαράκι φαίνεται να έχει σκάσει λίγο η μόνωση του . Αυτό πρέπει να αποκολληθεί το ένα ποδαράκι και με το πολύμετρο να δεις εάν έχει συνέχεια (κλίμακα ωμ)
> 
> πυκνωτής είναι και πρέπει να έχει ίδιο και στο άλλο κάρβουνο. Αλλού ψάξε την βλάβη. Αν μπορείς να βρεις growler έλεγξε τον ρότορα.


δεν εχω ιδεα απο glower.ερασιτεχνης ειμαι και πειραματιζομαι σε ικανοποιητικο βαθμο.
εχει 2μπλε.ενα σε καθε μερια.να τα ελεγξω και τα δυο με πολυμετρο οπως ειπαν και παραπανω?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

[QUOTE=gponiris;606463]το καρβουνακι το εβγαλα απο μεσα για να το φωτογραφισω ωστε να μου πειτε αν ειναι καμενα και πρεπει να παρω αλλα.και το αλλο απο την απεναντι πλευρα το ιδιο ειναι. θα τα επιπεδωσω και θα το δοκιμασω[QUOTE=gep58;606441]
Η φωτογραφία παραπλανά και δεν φαίνεται να έχουν σοβαρές φθορές τα καρβουνάκια αλλά ούτε και ο συλλέκτης .(από τις νεώτερες φωτογραφίες στο #5).
Δες καλύτερα εσύ ο ίδιος με το φως της ημέρας αν στα σημεία που υπογράμμισα σε κύκλους βλέπεις διαφορετικές αποχρώσεις (χάλκινου χρώματος των πηνίων με το μαύρισμα που εγώ νομίζω ότι έχει από την σκοπιά της φωτογραφίας ) 
mpompin.jpg
Αν έχω δίκιο παράτα τα και ασχολήσου με κάτι εύκολο, θα είσαι και ο τοπικός αντιπρόσωπος της περιοχής στα service.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FS10HYxDmE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLnE1zrabYQ

----------


## gponiris

[QUOTE=Κυριακίδης;606464][QUOTE=gponiris;606463]το καρβουνακι το εβγαλα απο μεσα για να το φωτογραφισω ωστε να μου πειτε αν ειναι καμενα και πρεπει να παρω αλλα.και το αλλο απο την απεναντι πλευρα το ιδιο ειναι. θα τα επιπεδωσω και θα το δοκιμασω


> Η φωτογραφία παραπλανά και δεν φαίνεται να έχουν σοβαρές φθορές τα καρβουνάκια αλλά ούτε και ο συλλέκτης .(από τις νεώτερες φωτογραφίες στο #5).
> Δες καλύτερα εσύ ο ίδιος με το φως της ημέρας αν στα σημεία που υπογράμμισα σε κύκλους βλέπεις διαφορετικές αποχρώσεις (χάλκινου χρώματος των πηνίων με το μαύρισμα που εγώ νομίζω ότι έχει από την σκοπιά της φωτογραφίας ) 
> mpompin.jpg
> Αν έχω δίκιο παράτα τα και ασχολήσου με κάτι εύκολο, θα είσαι και ο τοπικός αντιπρόσωπος της περιοχής στα service.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FS10HYxDmE
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLnE1zrabYQ


Εχει λιγη μαυριλα σε αυτα τα σημεια(αλλα οχι αλλαγη χρωματος) την οποια την καταλαβα βαζοντας το δαχτυλο πανω και τριβοντας λιγο,γιατι με ξεγελουσε οπτικα ακομα και στον ηλιο.
Οποτε ανακυκλωση?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εχει λιγη μαυριλα σε αυτα τα σημεια(αλλα οχι αλλαγη χρωματος)


Αν θεωρείς ότι η μαυρίλα δεν είναι από σκόνη από τα καρβουνάκια , αλλά αλλοίωση του ίδιου του σύρματος πηνίου τότε πάμε για άλλα.

----------


## gponiris

> Αν θεωρείς ότι η μαυρίλα δεν είναι από σκόνη από τα καρβουνάκια , αλλά αλλοίωση του ίδιου του σύρματος πηνίου τότε πάμε για άλλα.


αφαιρεθηκε σχετικα πανευκολα με το δακτυλο η μαυριλα και πιστευω οτι ειναι σκονη.εβαλα και ενα πινελακι και καθαρισα προχειρα απο πανω και μαυρισε(βλ.φωτο)
επισης η κατω μερια ειναι πεντακαθαρη και δεν υπαρχει αλλοιωση(θεωρω οτι θα υπηρξε και κατω χρωματικη αλλοιωση και οχι μονο πανω αν ειχαν αρπαξει)
ανεβαζω και αλλη μια φωτο με τα καρβουνακια(κατω επιφανεια)

αναμενω αυτα τα 'αλλα' οσο το δυνατον πιο αναλυτικα (ισως και με καποιο βιντεο) αν δεν ειναι κοπος

υγ.ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας να με δασκαλεψετε  :Smile: 

IMG_20200501_011334.jpgIMG_20200501_011518.jpg IMG_20200501_011432.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλύτερα παράτα τα , τα καρβουνάκια έχουν περίεργες κάθετες ρωγμές και ίσως έχει ανωμαλία στον ψυκτροσυλλέκτη και στην 3η φωτογραφία στο επάνω επάνω μέρος που είναι η προπέλα βλέπουμε μια ξεκρέμαστη ροδέλα γιατί? τα κουζινέτα είναι εντάξει? . Άστο καλύτερα , τα Μίξερ είναι τόσο φθηνά που δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Σου μύρισε καμένο και απλά τέλος .

----------

mikemtb73 (01-05-20)

----------


## chipakos-original

Οταν ο ρότορας έχει βλάβη τότε κατά την λειτουργία του βγάζει φωτιές από τα κάρβουνα, κάτι που φαίνεται στα κάρβουνα που δείχνεις. Κανονικά τα καρβουνάκια έπρεπε να είναι σαν καθρέφτης γυαλιστερά αν ήταν όλα καλά.Θεωρώ ότι η βλάβη βρίσκεται στα τυλίγματα του ρότορα και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι γι αυτό.Οπως λοιπόν σου απάντησε ο Πέτρος, μην παιδεύεσαι περισσότερο, εκτός αν θέλεις να ξετυλίξεις το σύρμα για να δεις σε ποιό σημείο του τυλίγματος βρίσκεται η βλάβη. Ισως να το δεις, ίσως και να το ξεπεράσεις. Εκτός αν από την αρχή τα κάρβουνα δεν πάταγαν καλά, και απλά χρειαζόντουσαν να αντικατασταθούν με μακρύτερα.Αυτό το εντοπίζουμε στην αρχή πριν το χειρουργείο.

----------


## nyannaco

Έχω την υπόνοια ότι δεν είναι ξεκρέμαστη ροδέλα αυτό στον άξονα, αλλά ροδέλα-ελατήριο, δηλαδή όχι πρόβλημα. Αν είναι έτσι, μια και έχει φτάσει ως εδώ στο λύσιμο, εγώ θα πρότεινα πριν το πετάξει μια τελευταία προσπάθεια: προσεκτικό καθάρισμα του συλλέκτη με πολύ ψιλό γυαλόαρτο (τουλάχιστον 400άρι), επίσης λείανση με γυαλόχαρτο των επιφανειών επάφής στα καρβουνάκια για να πατήσουν καλά, και δοκιμή μήπως και στρώσει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το κακό με αυτά τα μίξερ είναι η ευαισθησία τους προς την καταστροφή σε σημείο να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι με λάθος τρόπο χρήσης από τον χρήστη στην ποσότητα αλλά και είδος του περιεχομένου που θα βάλει , είναι ικανά να χαλάσουν που λέει ο λόγος την ίδια μέρα .
Για να έχεις ένα καλό μίξερ αυτό πρέπει να είναι κατασκευασμένο με τρόπο που να αποτρέπει λάθος χειρισμούς φορτίων από πλευράς χρήστη π.χ.?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEnQarxTYFY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G9UghQ3Mwo
Περιμένω τον κ.Groniris να μας κατασκευάσει μια τέτοια Diy συσκευή και ας ρίχνει και πέτρες μέσα .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzqIeO7f-4s
Έτσι δεν θα πηγαίνουμε σαν τα γίδια στο μαντρί.

----------


## JOUN

........

----------


## gponiris

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τις απαντησεις.
Εδω κ μερες παλευω να ανεβασω καποιες φωτο οπου εχω εντοπισει λιωσιμο σε κατι μαυρα καλωδιακια κοντα στα πηνια αλλα δεν τα καταφερνα.τι λενε οι ειδικοι με τα παρωντα στοιχεια?
IMG_20200501_134755.jpg IMG_20200501_134828.jpg IMG_20200501_135105.jpg

----------

